# betta.....tail rot?



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So im guessing my betta has tail rot as the tail is almost gone  
I have put her in a very large jar and am treating with maracyn two .
It says to treat for 5 days .
Will the tail grow back after treatment ...?
While she is out of her tank I shall take out the substrate and fix it up a bit .
Any suggestions .. I have never experianced this b4 thanks


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

my old betta once had his tail almost completely nipped off by bumblebee gobies. I guess he fought back and killed them or something, but soon afterwards he started growing it back. 

so long as the fin isn't completely gone up to his actual body, i think bettas are usually able to grow back their fins in no time.

although you will notice that the new fins will be a bit different from before... scar tissue or something of the like.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

should I scrub her tank and sterilize it ??
thanks


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I wouldn't nuke it, but perhaps give it a good syphon and all. Just watch they don't start chowing on their tail. Pion does that from time to time. And Vos has decided to taste his tail.. .aggravating.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

well she looks happy today and I decided to treat all as theyare looking ragged ...
everyone is happy and now I shall fix their tanks with bare bottom!
thats guys


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

These fish are funny ... I have the jars lined up so they could see eachother for 5 or so min and then put a peice paper in between and one water level was higher and the female was trying to look over the paper it was cute!'
think it would be ok to put a fake plant in the jars ? and should I cut back on food or just feed the reg feedings ?
thanks


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Fake plants are likely to shred the fins. get panty hose and run it along the leaves if it snags and snares, don't use. Silk is better.

I usually keep a bit of Java moss in my jars because it helps to keep water quality up.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

tyvm for the tip!
what would I do without you !
Im stealing your idea later putting the jars in a bucket with a heater and thermometer to keep the temp steady


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

heya blossom. as the fin grows back, you should see pale, white flesh beginning to grow along the edges of the injury. that's the fin growing back. my sis once had two bettas that slipped past the tank seperator. one lost ALL it's finnage but had it back in about 10 weeks.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Great tyvm .... as I have no Idea what to check for !
Thats a relief too as its tail is totally gone!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it can take a while to fix a tear. took Pion several weeks.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

This is my first medical emergency ....Only one betta is eating food .
the male betta is not happy at all and for the first time is hanging out round the bottom .where the femal that was always near the bottom is now at the top and active guess I shall make their water warmer now !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok I have a question .... the med package says dont do waterchange ..... but I just cant help it and really have to as they are in jars and I want to keep as clean as possible ....so what im going to do is prepare new jars and then put them in , after I feed them 
is this ok?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I do kaon's water change every day with a bit of new medicine each time. Otherwise it goes skanky.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ty 4 the quick reply I shall change asap


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok im all done!
I dumped their tanks as I think the florite is playing a part in the fin ravaging ..
I see you put smoothe stones and I shall do that ... 
I have plants and mosses I could put in but what do you do to provide them with the right lighting to stay alive?
I think I could put a better light in the eclipse but debating better tanks with better lighting ...whats your secret so I dont spend cash lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

java moss is brilliantly hardy. I had mine in a bottle with only the light emminating from the brackish tank as light fo rit. Otherwise, I don't do much for the moss otjher than somelight. Seems to manage for some reason. I haven't put plants in Pion's eclipse yet. Just watch the java moss, I am of two minds about it in betta homes. It helps to keep the water Quality up, but I fear it migth snare fins. Mind you, Perihex is the only betta that goes diving through java moss after shirmp.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bettas look good today .... for some reason the male isnt eating ... I shall try some microworms or frozen brine tonight and see .


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What meds are you using? I seen you mentioned maracyn two. That type of medication should be used in tanks with a good steddy flow. You should be using mela and pima fix. They wont settle to the bottom of the jars and will do the trick. The maracyn two will not do much with no water flow in the jars.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats not a problem I could put bubblers in the jars ,,, is that good enough for the time being?
all my powerheads are tied up for plecs and wont even use my spares on anything else but bubbler I can do!

The package didnt tell me to put in anyother meds?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> Thats not a problem I could put bubblers in the jars ,,, is that good enough for the time being?
> all my powerheads are tied up for plecs and wont even use my spares on anything else but bubbler I can do!
> 
> The package didnt tell me to put in anyother meds?


I did not say use other meds. I was saying from the star you might of wanted to use mela and pima fix as they are not harsh meds like maracyn is.

The air stone should do the trick.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh I dont know much about meds .... but I shall check my collection see if I have those for next time ...
great I shall run my bubbler asap then
thanks for the quick reply!

this is my first experiance with illness and just learning now about meds


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

melafix/betafix is apparently not good for betta as it can damage their labyrinth organ. I do use it, but not as often and I ensure I follow directions precicely.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> melafix/betafix is apparently not good for betta as it can damage their labyrinth organ. I do use it, but not as often and I ensure I follow directions precicely.


I dont know about that. It is used on some of them most sensitive fish out there with no problems but it could be true 

I do know it is said to maybe cause birth defects in humans and can cause irritation to muman eyes, might cuase cancer and a few other things I dont care to encounter myself. API does not have to include all this info on the label but there are other government write ups on the stuff. I think they are from the florida health thingy LOL and they are really strict with stuff like this.

It should be used in a well ventalated room that is for sure. Then again half the meds sold here are illegal in other countries because they are all dangerous to humans.

I know I can not use mela or pima fix because it cuases me to have problems breathing and burns the hell out of my eyes. It even cuases me to get burns on my skin.

There are many people who swear by it. Many i have seen do so on this site as well. I think it works well in some cases.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

well the ingrediany is bay leaf. I opened up a jar of my home made tomatos and the smell was exact. Bay is used in small amounts in food. I could probably make the extract myself. 

I've been purusing the Ultimate Betta's site and there seems to be both camps, some say it's dangerous some says its fine. Probably up to the individual betta.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well guess im glad I had the meds ...
yesterday I couldnt change their water or anything but tonight I will get to them ..
Thanks for all the info!
great stuff!


----------

